# Termometro Digital usando convertidores



## charlycesar (Oct 20, 2007)

Buenas amigos es la primera vez que escribo, y es para comentar que estudio electronica y en una practica de laboratorio me mandaron a realizar lo siguiente:

Un Termometro Digital usando convertidores que muestre los grados de temperatura en 3 displays es decir 2 digitos, el punto y 1 decimal estoy un poco perdido porque nunca he usado convertidores.

Les agredezco de antemano y espero que puedan ayudarme.

Saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2007)

Una idea o un comienzo


----------



## gisel (Oct 22, 2007)

hola como estan? una pregunta, yo tambien estoy haciendo un termometro digital usando convertidores el 7107 pero quisiera saber si puedo utilizar transistores y de qué tipo, en vez de utilizar los termistores puesto que éstos son un poco dificiles de conseguir.    si me pudieran ayudar se los agradecería muchisimo. saludos a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2007)

Si adaptas las tensiones que llegan el ICL7107 puedes usar termistor, diodo, transistor o LM35, eso queda a gusto y criterio tuyo.


----------



## gisel (Oct 22, 2007)

Muy buena idea.oye muchisimas gracias vale! voy a tratar con eso  a ver q tal me va!


----------



## charlycesar (Oct 25, 2007)

Si fue de gran ayuda aunque no probe con este diseño si me sirvio para entender como funciona el termometro muchas gracias


----------



## tocomoto (Abr 17, 2008)

He copiado en esta sección, el esquema del termómetro digital con tres displys, con convertidor CL 7107, aunque me imagino como funciona, quisiera que me dijeras cual es el funcionamiento y si hay algún ajuste.
También quisiera saber donde puedo encontrar el CL 7107 en España. Muchas gracias


----------



## darck_khronos (Abr 18, 2008)

si necesitas algo podrias usar como termistor al 2n2222A en su encapsulado metalico


----------



## Inductor (Abr 20, 2008)

Saludos a todos
El Pot P1 y P2 son el ajuste del SPAN y el P3 es el ajuste de CERO


----------



## racno (Nov 6, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una idea o un comienzo



Con repecto al circuito que presentas me puedes recomendar modelo y marca de termistores mas convenientes a usar ????

Gracias de antemano y saludos!!!


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 6, 2009)

Te conviene utilizar el lm35 ya que su uso es muy facil este te entrega 10mV/ºC en su salida tiene encapsuladao TO92
Quizas te convenza el circuito en base a opamp como comparadores con el LM3914.
Tambien lo puedes implementar para diseñar tu propio termometro digital


----------



## racno (Dic 19, 2009)

Jaimepsantos:

Me puedes ayudar a realizar una modificacion al circuito para realizar el termometro digital con un termopar???


----------



## zodiac (May 5, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una idea o un comienzo



pues me puedes dar la lista de materiales completa ... y gracias de verda el foro me a servido de mucho gracias


----------

